# Guest Confirmation



## shabak (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I made a last minute reservation for a friend to check in at Glacier Canyon on April 15th, and the only thing that was available would entail a split reservation which I reserved online as I didn't have any transactions available and it was cheaper. Yesterday I added the guest confirmation, paid the $99 also online and it applied it to the first part of the reservation and not the last 2 days. I called the reservations number today and was told that I would have to pay an additional $99.00 or they won't be able to stay. I thought this was ridiculous and asked to speak with a supervisor who said they could not make an exception.  Does anyone know a way to get around paying again?

Thanks


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 13, 2011)

shabak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I made a last minute reservation for a friend to check in at Glacier Canyon on April 15th, and the only thing that was available would entail a split reservation which I reserved online as I didn't have any transactions available and it was cheaper. Yesterday I added the guest confirmation, paid the $99 also online and it applied it to the first part of the reservation and not the last 2 days. I called the reservations number today and was told that I would have to pay an additional $99.00 or they won't be able to stay. I thought this was ridiculous and asked to speak with a supervisor who said they could not make an exception.  Does anyone know a way to get around paying again?
> 
> Thanks



Not without losing your money.  For a split reservation I understand two reservations are needed.  If you cancel a reservation with a guest pass already added, you loss the guest pass.  If you did not have the guest pass already in the system, you could monitor the availablity and replace the split reservation with just one.  Then only one pass would be needed.  Different people give different answer at Wyndham.  Call and ask for a Owner Relations supervisor.  Try explaining that you did not understand the system.  The supervisor has the authority to fix it if they want to.  They can also make it a single reservation for the entire period if there is availablity at the point you call.  I am not sure, but I think Wyndham just got you for 198 dollars.


----------



## am1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wyndham is unwilling to make exceptions.  You would have had to add the guest name to both parts of the reservtions at the same time or at least the same day depending on who you speak with.  

This is what the owners wanted.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2011)

am1 said:


> This is what the owners wanted.



Really?  I don't think this is what owners wanted, to pay fees to add guests, fees higher than RCI guest certificates.  I shouldn't give RCI any ideas, but $59 for RCI, and Wyndham charges $99.  It's highway robbery for adding guests to what we OWN.  But we pay it, because we are forced to pay.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 13, 2011)

from the Wyndham website

Sometimes, in order to get the length of stay you desire, it is necessary to book a combined reservation, which is two (2) separate reservations booked with consecutive dates. This is actually two (2) completely separate reservations. If you add the Guest Confirmation at the time of booking, you will only be charged one (1) time for the name to be added to both reservations. If you add the guest’s name after the reservation is complete, you will be charged to add the name to each reservation.


Not fair perhaps, but clear


----------



## am1 (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess it depends on who you ask if it is what the owners wanted.  Just like the cancelling of overlapping reservations at 14 days.  Loss of all points for cancelling rooms at 15 days.  

Everyone that does not like it should voice their concerns to Wyndham.


----------



## shabak (May 3, 2011)

Great news! I emailed Member Relations and they agreed to refund the $99 that I paid. Needless to say I was very pleased, the refund was placed on my credit card a few days ago.  Thanks for all of your help.  :whoopie:


----------



## am1 (May 3, 2011)

Under what basis did they refund the fee?


----------



## shabak (May 3, 2011)

They refunded it because the rep that I spoke with didn't tell me that I had to do the guest confirmation on the same day that I made the reservation on because it was split. I was very happy and I will definitely remember for the next time.


----------

